

Nobel Peace Prize 2013 : OPCW - tarekmoz
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/2013/

======
bausson
A bit disappointed by that price. I mean, what's the rush? Why not wait for
next year, when the OPCW will have at least started the job?

Last time the price went to someone before he actually did something, it
didn't turn that well, so why try again?

It's not like there is a lack of possible nominee.

~~~
jimgardener
peace prize always had political connotations,unlike the other nobel prize
categories.Remember it was given to Obama just after he became the president

------
linux_devil
Already shared at :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532140)

~~~
bausson
Appear as empty/non-existent thread to me, even after deactivating Hacker News
Enhancement Suite.

is it just me?

~~~
tarekmoz
same here

